

Finally, a nice looking OSX IRC GUI - rgbrgb
http://conceitedsoftware.com/products/linkinus

======
kellishaver
It's funny to see the first 3 comments are essentially "looks good, but I'll
keep using X" where X is different each time. I was just thinking that it
looks good, but I'll probably keep using XChat.

IRC Clients: They may not look pretty, but there are tons of 'em.

------
notyourwork
Looks nice, real similar to mIRC but for some reason I feel I will find myself
still preferring irssi. A new shiny look on an old dusty protocol doesn't give
me any nostalgia.

------
stewiecat
I prefer Textual. Open source if you want to build it yourself or throw the
dev's 5 bucks and get it from the mac app store.

